
Gaming firm Razer exploring bank license applications in Europe and the U.S. - tosh
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/11/gaming-firm-razer-exploring-bank-license-applications-in-europe-and-us.html
======
ganoushoreilly
Sounds similar to Tmobile's program. It's possible they can use their "gamer"
cred to get youth to sign up. They also seem to be trying anything and
everything these days. The Energy drink mixes, Energy gum, etc.

The real question, will their metal card be RGB?

